# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 51)



## ripjack13 (Dec 16, 2018)

*Tell us about what you think of your woodworking legacy, and how you see it...*











**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer,
And of course, the Doc and the , and anyone trying to turn a little better each day....


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2018)

pretty simple- I make stuff-always have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 16, 2018)

At this point in time I dont think I really have a legacy or really think about it. Sure some folks have some of my things I've made and given away and I'm sure they like or maybe even cherish them. But that's not even why I do it. It's more of an outlet for me, something I enjoy doing, me time, a basic need to create and be creative, something I have to do, my hands have to stay busy. I do think from time to time if after I am gone will anyone even remember me and what I was really all about? I most often think this when I go to an estate sale and see people rummaging through a person's life and seeing the realization that they only see it as stuff and items of value but dont see that it is all really about what a person was. I often wonder if when I find that special tool and bring it home if the previous owner is pleased with who it went to? I hope the previous owner sees that I will care for and cherish the tool as much as they did. So one day I too shall pass and people will go through my things, which is my legacy and I wonder if anyone will even think about the man that owned the items and what they ment to him. So I guess my legacy is really more about my tools and my shop and what I do with them, not really about the items I make and give away. Will people even remember the hopeless tinkerer of all things?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 16, 2018)

My legacy....with 'tude.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 16, 2018)

I don 't really think about that. I'm just having fun!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Hill (Dec 16, 2018)

I have thought some about that— can’t help it when yer gettin’’ to be an _olde fart. _ It’s nice to know that I’m going go leave behind hopefully lots of my works that will long outlive me. Who knows?? Maybe on some future “Antiques Roadshow” One of my project might come up from a crazy old Doc— that’ll be worth a cup of coffee or two.....
Actually I’m hoping to “infect” one or both of mr SIL’s with the wood bug & maybe 1 or 2 of the GK’s.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 16, 2018)

Been making furniture as a hobby since 1974 when our first daughter was born. The beds I made for both daughters are still cherished by them although I made many mistakes during their construction. Since then, I've made many pieces for the family and friends. All are still in use and when I make a new piece, it is claimed immediately by one of the family. So my "legacy" will be the dozens of pieces I've made over the years and the joy they bring to my family and friends.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 16, 2018)

I’ve never considered any kind of woodworking legacy... more interested in the wife/kids/family/friends having a fond memory or two.

I share Greg’s thoughts about old tools, so maybe someone will find a bowl or ornament of mine at a yard sale and wonder about the silly bastard who made it. Good enough for me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## kweinert (Dec 17, 2018)

To me "Legacy" is a strong word. There are a couple of items (so far) that I hope folks will appreciate after I'm not around but most of my stuff is just stuff.

I have aspirations for some future items that will be appreciated but that's about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 17, 2018)

Legacy ? I guess Being the hairstick king I have a great legacy to look forward to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 17, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Legacy ? I guess Being the hairstick king I have a great legacy to look forward to.



Ahhh yes the hair stick king whom had no hair

I can see the monuments now!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 17, 2018)

Why do you want to know about my _car_?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2018)

Jamesis said:


> View attachment 157261
> 
> Why do you want to know about my _car_?



Your woodworking legacy, silly. Not your driving legacy....lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 17, 2018)

*My Epitaph: Jamesis is now JamesWAS*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 18, 2018)

Jamesis said:


> View attachment 157261
> 
> Why do you want to know about my _car_?


Why buy wood from us when you have all that great timber? There's some nice trees in front of your car.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pinky (Dec 18, 2018)

My legacy will be to some young lucky bastage who buys all my prized wood and burls for $20 at a yard sale as my 4 kids pocket $5 each and happy that they don't have to move it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 18, 2018)

pinky said:


> My legacy will be to some young lucky bastage who buys all my prized wood and burls for $20 at a yard sale as my 4 kids pocket $5 each and happy that they don't have to move it!


I will bid $100 sight unseen.... I know what you mean though- tons of wood here and that is probably an understatement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 18, 2018)

So far not much of one, I wish a had a young apprentice who had a passion for woodworking, to pass on what I've learned, and my equipment, before I go, but havent found one so far, my son has zero interest in it lol...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Dec 18, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> So far not much of one, I wish a had a young apprentice who had a passion for woodworking, to pass on what I've learned, and my equipment, before I go, but havent found one so far, my son has zero interest in it lol...



Dibs on lathe and hollowing rig. 

And finished hollowforms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## pinky (Dec 18, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> So far not much of one, I wish a had a young apprentice who had a passion for woodworking, to pass on what I've learned, and my equipment, before I go, but havent found one so far, my son has zero interest in it lol...




Don't qualify for the young part BUT I'll be your apprentice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 18, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> So far not much of one, I wish a had a young apprentice who had a passion for woodworking, to pass on what I've learned, and my equipment, before I go, but havent found one so far, my son has zero interest in it lol...






DAD!!! My name is Wendell remember me?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> So far not much of one, I wish a had a young apprentice who had a passion for woodworking, to pass on what I've learned, and my equipment, before I go, but havent found one so far, my son has zero interest in it lol...



Hi, my name is Marc, and I'm your long lost son.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2018)

Dang....Rodney beat me to it.....
Oops....I mean Wendell...


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 19, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> So far not much of one, I wish a had a young apprentice who had a passion for woodworking, to pass on what I've learned, and my equipment, before I go, but havent found one so far, my son has zero interest in it lol...





Bigdrowdy1 said:


> DAD!!! My name is Wendell remember me?





ripjack13 said:


> Hi, my name is Marc, and I'm your long lost son.....



DAD pay no attention to those guys!! I'm Barry your real lost son!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm not your long lost son but I'm your huckleberry apprentice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pinky (Dec 19, 2018)

As all you guys squabble over your DNA, maybe Elizabeth Warren is in your family tree... I will be heading out west to cactus country to start my apprenticeship! Barry, should I bring bubble wrap for all my new treasures when I return east?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

